# Tell me about Terns... ideal water parameters, feeding, etc..



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey folks..

I bought 3 Ternetzi's yesterday and introduced them into my 115G tank. I did a 25% water change first and tested the PH and it's at about 6.2. I put the P's in along with the water from the bag they were in(which actually tested at about 6.2 also). And they seemed to be in shock initially and eventually they were swimming around ok, but still with a bit of the cloudy eye. So this morning I wake up and they all still have the cloudy eye and are moving around kind of slow. I added some PH up to increase the PH.. What else can I do? What have other Tern owners found to be ideal water conditions for these fish???

Thanks!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

do there eyes look like a cottony growth? if so i would suggest treating with pimafix...i had the same thing on my reds and treated with pima fix and it cleared it up in no time at all...also terns are a p. natteri...which means they are just basically a red belly except they have yellow bellys and eat like pigs...also you migt wannt check your other water parametrs like ammonia,nitrite,nitrate's because the cloudy eye could have come from poor water conditions...


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok. Thanks, I'll check that out. My water is crystal clear. I had a power outage a few months back though and my water got extremely cold and my last batch of piranhas died. That's why I did the 25% water change.. But maybe something is still not quite right with the water.. Hmmm. I'm at work right now. I hope they will be ok until I can get home to fix things.. I just spent $220 on those guys. I'll be pissed if I lose them too!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Clarity doesnt always mean good water.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hold the phone............you increased the pH? bad choice man 6.2 is a fine level for ps as they like soft acidic water. Another thing you shouldnt have done is put in the water from the bag which has ammonia buildup in it. They were already stressed from the move and you are doing too much. Take out the carbon, add some melafix for the cloudy eye and raise the temp and do salt treatments if you want. Dont play around with the pH 6.2 is fine.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Trigga. I will take that into consideration as well and try those things when I get home...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

as long as your ph is in a good range between 6-8......never f with it. It hurts more for a ph to flutuate than to stay the same.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Now you tell me..  So should I do a massive water change or try to treat the existing water? I mean, several fish died in that water back in mid-February... The tank has been running ever since and I've just added water to it, but I never removed any(cause I had just done a water change before the power outage which ultimately led to the death of my previous fish)... I think the lack of oxygen combined with the ice cold water temps killed my previous fish, which were RBPs... So since alot of you on here have way more piranha experience than I do, I'm asking your opinions... Thanks!!! Constructive criticism greatly appreciated, as long as it can be helpful!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

uhhh....yeah do a water change....that should have been done before adding your fish....you need to get your priorities straight before you lose 3 terns.....lol... And READ READ READ!!! Do a 50% water change asap....then don't touch the tank for a few days....check your parameters......then do another 50% change in a few days. Rememeber...feed them as much as they will eat. Keep your temp between 78-82 degrees....


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Leasure1, did you read my previous posts in this thread though? I did do a water change(25%) just before adding the fish to the tank. And I generally keep all my tanks at about 82 degrees(I like em warm).. I guess if they look even worse when I get home then I'll be doing another water change though and adding some melafix or some salt... Help people. What has worked for you guys in the past under similar circumstances????


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

id test your params then go from there.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, that makes good sense.. Test all params and see what needs to be changed, if anything... Thanks! I've always kept cichlids for the most part and never had to worry about water parameters too much. I'd just change the water and they kept on ticking. I've learned that keeping piranhas is a little different. What should the levels be(nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, etc...)?? What's the good range for piranhas? Or will the testing kit provide me with all this information?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

test em up, post em up, and we'll tell you whats up.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> *Hey Leasure1, did you read my previous posts in this thread though?* I did do a water change(25%) just before adding the fish to the tank. And I generally keep all my tanks at about 82 degrees(I like em warm).. I guess if they look even worse when I get home then I'll be doing another water change though and adding some melafix or some salt... Help people. What has worked for you guys in the past under similar circumstances????


yeah I read it....kinda confusing.....I thought you said all you did was add water to existing water


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> Yeah, that makes good sense.. Test all params and see what needs to be changed, if anything... Thanks! I've always kept cichlids for the most part and never had to worry about water parameters too much. I'd just change the water and they kept on ticking. I've learned that keeping piranhas is a little different. What should the levels be(*nitrate, nitrite, ammonia*, etc...)?? What's the good range for piranhas? Or will the testing kit provide me with all this information?


ammonia should = 0
nitrite should = 0
nitrate = 0-40ppm is acceptable


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey thanks! Thanks everybody for your input.... It's truly appreciated.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Hey folks..
> *Replying to Tell me about Terns... ideal water parameters, feeding, etc..*
> 
> *I bought 3 Ternetzi's yesterday* and introduced them into my 115G tank. I did a 25% water change first and tested the PH and it's at about 6.2. I put the P's in along with the water from the bag they were in(which actually tested at about 6.2 also). And they seemed to be in shock initially and eventually they were swimming around ok, but still with a bit of the cloudy eye. So this morning I wake up and they all still have the cloudy eye and are moving around kind of slow. I added some PH up to increase the PH.. What else can I do? What have other Tern owners found to be ideal water conditions for these fish???


Putting the cart before the horse are you?

My only input to you is, in the future consider reading about the species, ask questions, THEN purchase when your questions are answered. Otherwise, you will kill your fish or stress it to death. Only constructive criticism I can come up with.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Hey folks..
> > *Replying to Tell me about Terns... ideal water parameters, feeding, etc..*
> >
> > *I bought 3 Ternetzi's yesterday* and introduced them into my 115G tank. I did a 25% water change first and tested the PH and it's at about 6.2. I put the P's in along with the water from the bag they were in(which actually tested at about 6.2 also). And they seemed to be in shock initially and eventually they were swimming around ok, but still with a bit of the cloudy eye. So this morning I wake up and they all still have the cloudy eye and are moving around kind of slow. I added some PH up to increase the PH.. What else can I do? What have other Tern owners found to be ideal water conditions for these fish???
> ...


Hey Hastatus.. How goes it buddy!!

I'm not exactly new to the site. You've given me advice before. I have seen multiple posts where people indicate that Terns and RBP's are essentially the same fish.. So I thought I would be able to care for the Terns, no problem.. But since they didn't recover in the new environment like my previous RBP's have done, I decided to post and ask for info specific to the Terns.. I definitely didn't make a blind purchase though. I spoke in depth with the seller(Richard from Riverdale Pets) about what I should do when I get home prior to introducing them to the new tank.. Sometimes things just don't work out quite as planned.. Ya know what I mean? But anyway, this evening they still look pretty much the same with glossy eyes and some ammonia burns on their fins.. I tested and the ammonia levels were unfortunately above what they should be. So I put in these ammonia removing pellets and I also put in melafix.... And now I'm praying for the best..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The only marginal difference is where they are found and that the fish inhabit slightly cooler water in the winter. Glad you tested the ammonia levels. Good luck with them. They are a cool species.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks! As of this morning 2 of them are starting to look better(eyes a little clearer and swimming more actively) and one of them is deceased... Dammit!!! So anyway, once the remaining 2 are at 100% I guess I'll go back and get 3 more, or maybe 2 Caribe to add with them.....


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

UPDATE!!!

The water seems to be all better now. I bought 2 more Terns and now have 4 co-habitating... Thanks for all the great advice!!!


----------

